# Anyone ever use Plastic lumber?



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

I work for a company that makes outdoor furniture out of plastic lumber, wondering if anyone here ever uses plastic lumber for special projects?


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Plastic lumber to me is an oxymoron.

I have used vinyl trim for around an exterior door if that counts.

For me, I can't see the use of how plastic lumber would look good. I would use it only as a substitute for wood in a situation were exterior durability came into consideration. Although, if it is a project that I am spending time on, and want to have pride in, I would use white oak or another suitable exterior wood.

I would be interested in seeing some projects from this though. Some of the people on this site have phenomenal creativity.

This makes me think of when we were designing a kitchen for our house. We were looking at counter top materials - corian, tile, etc. Every product compared itself to granite. They would say " almost as hard as, or similar look to, or almost as able to take a hot object like granite" We had to ask ourselves why we were not shopping for granite since everything else was trying to emulate it. Just like natural stone, I don't see anything man made being able to be a substitute for the natural beauty of wood.


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree, it would only be for specific projects, such as plastic furniture
its more of an outdoor use, the lumber I refer to can be bought in standard sized (2×4 etc) and is solid all the way through. it lasts outside just about forever and can endure sun/rain/salt water and doesn't rot etc


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

I take exception to Corian being lumped in with plastic, lumper or otherwise. It is an amazing material for furniture or other craft projects. It works easier than wood and is almost as hard as rock. You don't have to put any finishes on it to protect it or "beautify" it. Because you can heat and bend it, it saves a lot of cutting and carving.

Lets face it, I am partial.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Wouldn't we be plastic workers then?


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

No - artists


----------



## SteveCo (Jan 1, 2010)

I have very mixed feeling on plastic vs wood. Short term this plastic stuff may look great… BUT, after a few years did all your hard work turn to junk? I don't know the answer, yet 30 years ago plastic siding was the rage and today it's discolored, warpping and falling off, it had a lifetime warranty. Only problem was trying to get your house re-sided with a company that no longer around.

I vote no…. to plastic and yes to the real thing, Wood!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I was watching some tv show on the DIY Network I believe and they built a doghouse using the plastic composite lumber. It's made from sawdust and wood chips and recycled plastics I believe. Anyway, it is very durable to the outdoor environment and holds up to weather well, but did have some drawbacks. For instance it doesn't have the same strength of regular wood. If you were doing something like a deck made from it (not sure if that's reccommended even, but using it as an example) you would have to increase the supports and decrease the spacing between the support beams. As far as furniture, you would probably just have to use thicker stock than if you were to use regular wood. So, if finishing wood for exterior use isn't your thing, then iit might be a good option.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Some Corian is very nice. As nice as it may be, it is definitely not granite or a close facsimile.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

How would it hold up for 500 pound birdhouses?


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Tim,

I get the impression you are here as a salesperson moreso than as a LJ.

Having a career tied to sales and sales management, I am actually not offended by the "pitch" here to get us to your website. As a more creative approach, my suggestion would be to talk to your people to see if you could put together some type of contest using your materials, and then contact the LJ admin people to see what could be arranged as a paid sponsor. With the right approach you might be able to inspire some to try your product.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

John,

That birdhouse is insane ! It must have taken you forever. I like it.

Do you charge rent?

How many birds will actually occupy it at once? Are they private rooms or a party room atmosphere?

I see your practice house off in the distance.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

lol , This one 9 ft wide ,9 ft tall and has 103 apartments . It took me 2 years on and off to build .

I,m kinda curious if plastic lumber can be ripped into 1 " strips easily enough


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

john birds need a mortgage on that lol…n condo fees

as for plastic wood…its gotta suck t work with..saw dust hurts enough getting sprayed back at…plastic hurts like a [email protected]#$%


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

If Trex decking is plastic wood then yes I have used it. Last year I built two decks out of trex….It was easy enough to work with and does have some advantages, however It is not the same as wood! Yes it can be ripped in one inch strips easily enough, actually I ended up ripping it into about 1/4 inch strips. But I would much much rather work with the real thing! It is excessively hard on saw blades as well as drill bits. It twists and bows and warps for no apparent reason…...but the bottom line…..it just doesn't smell right when you are cutting it. But money is money and a job is a job…...and someone told me long ago the customer is always right.


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

John,

I want to know how you got it up there? It has to be heavy and awkward.

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

By the way Ken,

You just did exactly what I mentioned when you said " It works easier than wood and is almost as hard as rock."

I say buy the wood, and buy the rock (granite, slate, marble, etc.). Can't compete with Mother Nature.


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

Trex is awesome! Very strong from a structural aspect. Also it doesn't have the expansion / contraction issue that HDPE (high density poly Etheline) has. probably would be a little bit harder to cut/work with due to its high density etc.


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

I knew that you would catch that. I could have said that Maple is almost as hard as Corian or Hickory is almost as easy to work with. They often say that a mineral is almost as clear as glass. Sometimes someone will say that a piece of furniture is almost as beautiful as the tree that it came from. Lets face it, when we make someting out of a natural material it is no longer natural or maybe it is. Are we not as much a part of nature as a beaver. We don't think of of a beaver dam as being unnatural but it is made by a mamal just like us. A diamond is rather ugly until it is cut and polished. A piece of firewood is not much to look at until it is turned into a fine bowl. Corian, Trex, Glass and a fine oak table were all once just natural raw materials untill someone made them into something more suited to a purpose.

I am sure that no "purist" would use a synthetic finish… no wait… Oils, varnishes and waxes must be separated and processed first so they too are man made. I rant too long. Just do not dismiss a fine material from whereever it comes.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Ken , it takes about 5 mins or less to put one up this size . The forklift operator will try to set it up there as level as possible so it makes it easier for me to finish it off . I temporarily brace it with 2×4s then replace them with logs one at a time later once he is gone.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Ken,

Very good points.

I am not anti Corian, or Trex, etc. I will admit that they are both great in there own respects.

In fact, I will tell you this. I have a wood deck, granted it is pressure treated garbage. I would swap it for Trex in a heartbeat. The PT is the older type and has some pretty serious chemicals in its composition. Trex is a great alternative and is earth friendly in that it made from some recycled material (I believe), and does not require maintenance finishes.

As for Corian, my wife and I looked closely at Corian and various Corain copycats as a countertop material. It really is beautiful. Being able to integrate a sink is a really great feature. Corian blows away other counter types (granite excluded), and offers design possiblitilies not otherwise feasible.

My opinion though is that materials invented by man in a lab can incorporate characteristics that make it specialized for a specific task, but the core materials already on our planet are generally more desireable. I prefer wool or cotton over acrylic, maple syrup over log cabin, butter over partially hydrogenated margarine, stone over look alikes, and wood over plastic. I cannot argue that plastic may have better outdoor durability characteristics, but if I want a plastic chair I will buy a plastic chair. The joy of woodworking is trying to become worthy of the wood that you are working with, to incorporate what nature provides and display the beauty that is already there. From that perspective, there is limitless potential of which I am only beginning to explore.

I think your point about diamonds exemplifies both of our points. This is a natural material created over millions of years, but is takes a skilled craftsman to cut it in a way that shows the beauty that is already there.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

John,

Talk about tool envy! Does Woodcraft sell forklifts? I want one. Don't know what I need for yet, but I really do need one.


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

I am glad that I did not offend.

I wanted to post a picture of a Corian chair. This was made by my friends at Sterling Surfaces. They made several for Grand Central Station.


__
https://flic.kr/p/862027492


----------



## KenDolph (Sep 28, 2009)

I am glad that I did not offend.

I wanted to post a picture of a Corian chair. This was made by my friends at Sterling Surfaces. They made several for Grand Central Station.


__
https://flic.kr/p/862027492


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I have found that 'plastic wood' and those things that are made from it are a LOT more pricey than just buying what mother nature made. For instance, a 2×4x8 from your site costs $12.80. That's ONE 2×4. A lot of money. Too much in my opinion.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

I made a couple of crawlspace access doors out of PVC "lumber" a couple years ago to replace rotten wood doors. It was very easy to work with, and they turned out great. Plus they'll never rot! Just be sure to predrill the correct size holes if you join the stuff with screws, and don't over torque them or else SPLITSVILLE!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I used plastic decking to make picnic table for my mother because the pine boards rotted out every 2-3 years. It is the kind of material made from old plastic pop bottles. It has been in the weather for 10 years now and it still is holding up. One little quirk about it that I found only after I had all these boards cut is that it will not hold a load over any span. So, I worked at a place that used a lot of aluminum extrusions of various shapes. I found some C-shaped extrusions and screwed them under each of the top and seat boards for support. I'll bet that table will last another 50 years. It just does not deteroriate in any way.It drills and cuts easliy and I routed all the edges and the stuff cuts like butter. There are some types that hold their color better than others. I had the deck board (cheap) type and it is a little different color than original, but that does not matter for what we use it for.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I used plastic decking to make a picnic table for my mother because the pine boards rotted out every 2-3 years. It is the kind of material made from old plastic pop bottles. It has been in the weather for 10 years now and it still is holding up. One little quirk about it that I found only after I had all these boards cut is that it will not hold a load over any span. So, I worked at a place that used a lot of aluminum extrusions of various shapes. I found some C-shaped extrusions and screwed them under each of the top and seat boards for support. I'll bet that table will last another 50 years. It just does not deteroriate in any way.It drills and cuts easliy and I routed all the edges and the stuff cuts like butter. There are some types that hold their color better than others. I had the deck board (cheap) type and it is a little different color than original, but that does not matter for what we use it for.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

Ken, that is a cool chair.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I can spot pvc millwork on a house from a quarter mile away. Its not so much i can spot the material, but the makers of pvc millwork seem to think beautifully detailed reliefs in old school wood moulding was all unneccessary. Lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Lets face it, a wood deck is the worst thing man ever built!! That is a good place for plastic lumber.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

No never


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks guys, very cool. I have a lot of guys that are using plastic lumber for all sorts of specialty projects like outdoor chairs, crab cages and marine and salt water scenarios.


----------

